# Where to buy foam overlay for mattress?



## 88887 (May 10, 2005)

The missus is starting to blather about waking up from the fixed rear bed with a bad back some mornings.

She suggested we should buy one of those foam overlays you hear of now and again.

Anyone got any recommendations where to get one from? I suspect we'll have to cut it to shape ourself since it's one of those rear beds that has one of the bottom corners trimmed off to fit the layout of the interior.

Thx all!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.raskelf.com/mobile_overlays.htm

This is what we use. They attend the motorhome shows.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Stormy said...



> The missus is starting to blather about waking up from the fixed rear bed with a bad back some mornings.


Maybe use the bed for sleeping in future 

pj


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> http://www.raskelf.com/mobile_overlays.htm
> 
> This is what we use. They attend the motorhome shows.
> 
> Dave


Dont think they are at Newbury. We have just bought one from them at the NEC . Mine was made to the size I wanted. If you email them and give them a phone no they will ring back & discuss your needs. They make to fit any shape.

They are fantastic & I thoroughly reccomend them. Get the thickest you can accomodate inyour van High density is also better.

Motorhomer.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I would think that some of the upholstry people who advertise in the various mags would be able to help but remember you need a flame retardant product


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Have to agree raskelf are great. And as has been said get the thickest you can. We went for two singles as it is easier to store than one double....

ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

tell me who took your photo bob and i will get them for you.  lol it's great really


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

*overlays*

Try www.foamforcomfort.co.uk 
We have had an overlay for over a year and never have back ache.
There are various thicknesses and I think they deliver.
Hope that helps

Julie


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

We bought two seperate ones as well.. More versatility, easir to lift & store etc. Put into a space bag & suck air out with a 12volt vacuum cleaner occupis less space.


Motorhomer


----------

